# ECA from IQAS



## AnanyaChakraborty (Sep 29, 2020)

Has anybody here done his/her ECA through IQAS? If yes kindly let me know how much time it has taken to complete the process.


----------



## AnanyaChakraborty (Sep 29, 2020)

Has anyone done his/her ECS from IQAS? If yes, how much time it has taken to complete the process.


----------

